# Has anyone ever mixed Frontosas with American Cichlids?



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone ever mixed American Cichlids with Frontosas and had any success?

I understand that Fronts need a higher PH and different water than Americans but just wondered if it had been done?

Maybe a Jack Dempsey with one?


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I have heard of people successfully keeping Copora Nicaraguensis with frontosas, and another who kept a small group of Biotodoma cupido and one male Thorichthys elliotti with her fronts (she said the Thorychthys only worked because he had the Biotodoma cupido group as targets, in a 180g tank). Here's a cool video of that tank: http://clipshack.com/Clip.aspx?key=03DE69C49FB83B03
I think that in general, they don't like the same kind of water, and fronts certainly don't like aggressive tank mates, so it can be a hard match to find.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I think that mixing most other species with Frontosa can be a bad idea, it might work for a while but not long term. In general Frontosa are only aggressive towards their species and any other large or even small cichlid can take over the tank and cause stress to the Frontosa. Many onther cichlids will not have a problem living with a Frontosa but anyone who has kept these guys for a long time knows that Frontosa will have issues with just about every tankmate. IMO long term is not a good idea.


----------

